# Hawaiian bottles we found.



## kalai (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi everyone this is some of the better Hawaiian bottles we recently found, I hope you like them, aloha.

 Chris


----------



## DiggerBryan (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow! Nice finds! I like the Tahiti Lemonade tried to buy one on ebay a couple years back and it ended up skyrocketing. Beautiful bottles! Any more dig pics?


----------



## bigbadhonu (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow Kalai,That`s some awesome finds<Kip


----------



## kalai (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi DiggerBryan thanks for the comment.
 Hay Kip sorry we did not call you we wanted to find all the bottles for ourselves-- na na na -- We went on the spur of the moment, we figured since a storm was reported to be heading our way and the week and and this next week is very busy, we said lets go, the hole we dug was about 8-10 feet deep and we found plenty of the tooled beers of different colors, some orientals, some old food jars and some Huthches, plenty of broken ones but some good unbroken ones too, we got the purple Wailua, the Pacific, the Tahiti Lemonaid and the Bay City Naalehu.  I was real excited about the Hawaiian sodas I started washing them and Dan said hay you forgot to take a shot of the bottles before the cleaning.
 We are planning on going digging soon, we were thinking of going to Waiahino, have you ever dug there?   I will call you when you go down there, that is where we found the misspelled Arctic soda works that sold for $1700 on ebay.  Happy digging to all.

 Chris


----------



## Lordbud (Nov 23, 2008)

Those are some great finds. I haven't dug a bunch of local sodas in many years. 
 Sounds like you already knew the dump's location, was it previously undug?

 On vacation I managed to hit all three bottle shops on Oahu where they had numerous Hawaiian hutches, and a variety of other bottles.  All a bit pricey and not exactly local either...[]


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Nov 23, 2008)

I just returned from teh "Big Island", and didn't see any bottles worth buying at any of the so-called antique shops. I did talk to some locals along the coast who told me that there are lots of good bottles out in the overgrowth near the old sugar towns. Maybe some diggin' on the return trips.


----------



## 808 50th State (Nov 23, 2008)

Chris, nice finds, nice to see some Hawaiian Soda's  I like the Waialua, how's the condition, looks pretty clean in the picture, dug a lot of them when I use to live in Waialua, all them has some kind of defect though, those amethyst Waialua glass are pretty weak, here on Oahu, not too many places to dig anymore.


----------



## VA is for Diggers (Nov 23, 2008)

Those are nice bottles! Did Hawaii have their own bottling companies? I'm sure their is plenty of silica around the islands.


----------



## kalai (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi everyone, thanks for the comments.
 Hi Earl, the condition of the Wailua is very good, there is no chips or cracks.
*VA is for Diggers* , you are right there is a lot of sand in Hawaii but all the Hawaiian bottles were made outside of Hawaii, aloha and happy digging.

 Chris


----------



## bottle34nut (Nov 27, 2008)

kalai,

 are you the chis from bottle hunters of hawaii on you tube?


----------



## kalai (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Greg, I am sorry but I am not on you tube, I know the people you are talking about and they just recently started digging, my brother in law and I have been digging for over 17 years, and we have a lot of Hawaiian bottles and we also have tons of info on Hawaiian bottles and are considered among the top diggers and collectors in Hawaii. 
 If you or anyone here ever has a question on Hawaiian bottles please let me know, aloha.

 Chris 
 Kalai


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey guys,  I just stumbled on this string about Hawiian bottles.- We just got back from a touiristy trip over there and I didn't get to find anyone that knew about old bottles in your state.  -(  reality.  Also I hadn't seen much silica sand except at the beaches where they said it was brought in.  If there were any old glass operations there I would would like to hear about it.  We have been to Hawi'i five different trips.  I like Kaui the best so far!
 Next time I will need to find the bottle shops in Oahu at leasy.  RED Matthews


----------



## kalai (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi Red, there are a few good shops in Honolulu to buy bottles and there are a few good shops on the Hilo side of the Big Island of Hawaii, most collectors will get there Hawaii bottles from diggers and other collectors here in Hawaii, if there is a bottle that you are looking for let me know and if I do not have it I might know someone who does.
 The Big Island does not have too much sandy beaches, Oahu has a lot more, to my knowledge there was no glass bottles made in Hawaii they were made outside of Hawaii and brought in.  Let me know if you have any other questions on Hawaii bottles, aloha.

 Chris


----------



## 808 50th State (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Red, Chris is right, there are no glass companies in Hawaii that made glass bottles, bottles came from the mainland. There are quite a few antique shops on Oahu that has milks and bimal sodas for sale, Antique Alley in Honolulu  has the most items, it also has all kinds of different stuff, its almost like a museum, you can spend hours just looking around, Leeward Gold Exchange in Aiea has quite a few bimal bottles, and the North Shore Surfing Museum at the North Shore Market place in Haleiwa has bottles for sale, there are others in Kaneohe. They are all list in the directory and some of them are listed on the web. Hope this information has been useful. aloha earl, P.S. Chris if you ever want to sell or trade for that amethyst Waialua let me know,


----------



## bottlediggerfromdapa (May 26, 2009)

Hey isnt dat da late Frank Roza`s Waialua bottle


----------



## bottlediggerfromdapa (May 26, 2009)

after all dis years , now they stay surfacing...looks like his baycity and da tahiti too


----------



## appliedlips (May 26, 2009)

Are you saying these were stolen?


----------



## CALDIGR2 (May 26, 2009)

We wandered around Hilo last November, but failed to find one reasonably priced bottle. The stuff we did see in the shops was second rate and WAY overpriced. Dinged and chipped common Hilo hutchies for 75 bucks? I don't think so.

 Many years ago, back in the early 70s, we dug the dump up at the top of Mt Haleakala. Lots of quality up there for some reason. A couple of years ago, I got busted while diving in Lahaina Harbor. I had no idea it was protected. Yeah, that's my story and I'm stickin' to it.


----------



## bottlediggerfromdapa (May 27, 2009)

Well let me put it dis way,there ar da ones dat you dig-yea right- and there are da ones dat u buy.Dis one falls ringht in da middle if you know wat i mean


----------

